# Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 17, 2007)

Inspired by the Other movie post. 

Has anyone else Reserved their copy already? Barnes and Noble has a "midnight party" thing, get your book at midnight on the 21st. anyone going to that or something similar? 

I'll be getting mine the morning of the 21st I'm assuming. I've got it reserved..


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 17, 2007)

I will be there, crazy night.  Going to see hairspray opening night then off to wait for the book at midnight lol. Yah two favs in one night!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 17, 2007)

oh i wish. my boyfriend would so not want to go with me =[ i went for the 5th book, that was fun


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 17, 2007)

My best friend and I have gone to the last 3 book release parties at Border's and this time will be no different.  It's more kid oriented, as it should be, but we always have a good time.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 17, 2007)

oo i cant wait to read this

well i havnt read the 6th one yet i got lost half way through and gave up lol havn't bothered reserving it though.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

Apparently the entire book is on-line already...  Not sure where to get it, but i'm sure if you looked hard enough you could find it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2007)

The entire book IS available online.
Please don't post spoilers, anyone who has read it, or is reading it, or might want to read it. Please allow other people the enjoyment of actually reading the book.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The entire book IS available online.
Please don't post spoilers, anyone who has read it, or is reading it, or might want to read it. Please allow other people the enjoyment of actually reading the book._

 
I agree. I had HBP ruined for the night before by some girl on a music site. A music site of all places! And it wasn't in another link or under a cut, it was right there at the top of the page. I was livid, but I learned my lesson.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2007)

I've got fanfic that's really well written, but to be honest, I am afraid to read the real book. I'm not sure I'm ready.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't bother reserving it.  When HPB came out I went to Border's to try and pick up a copy at midnight but they were ONLY selling to people who had preordered.  Pissed off, my boyfriend and I went Walmart where there was a mountain of books, free cake, silly HP plastic glasses, and the book was cheaper.  Screw you Borders - guess where I'm going this year??


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

//admin edit: *absolutely no spoilers are to be posted here.*


----------



## Shawna (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not smart enough to find it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I spent two hours looking today because even though I am going to get the book midnight on Friday,  I won't have a chance to read it all for at least 5 days after I get it and I am worried somebody might ruin it for me.  I wanted to start reading it now to get a jump on it


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 17, 2007)

i have had my copy reserved at borders since february...


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 17, 2007)

i hate hackers who try and spoil things for everyone else. i went to borders for book 6 but this year im going to barnes and nobles, my sister agreed to go with me as long as i pay for her coffee. i think that is a fair trade.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2007)

We're getting our copies Friday night as well.  Two hardcopies and an audiobook.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

I hate people.  I don't understand why people need to shit on the things that others like.  I understand expressing your opinion (i.e. "I don't like HP because______") but to leak the book, be it the real thing or not, just seems like a shitty and malicious thing to do to those who DO enjoy the books and DO enjoy surprise endings.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, it's a whole other thread, but we're in a culture that glorifies being 'mean' and bullying other people like that, to an extent.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_//admin edit: *absolutely no spoilers are to be posted here.*_

 
Just to be clear, since the above is a misrepresentation of the content of my  deleted post.  I didn't post a spoiler.  I *thought* it was pretty clear when I made a *joke* about Hermonie getting pregnant that no one would take it seriously.  At least thats what I thought.  Obviously I was wrong.

For anyone that actually believed that Hermonie gets pregnant in this book, I apoligise for misleading you.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i hate hackers who try and spoil things for everyone else. i went to borders for book 6 but this year im going to barnes and nobles, my sister agreed to go with me as long as i pay for her coffee. i think that is a fair trade._

 
According to the news/gossip sites, the possible legit version floating around isn't a hacked copy of the manuscript.  It's like a bazillion digital photo's of what looks to be an authentic printed copy of the latest book.  So like someone who worked at a distribution center took pictures of every page in the book.  Chances are, stores have had the Harry Potter novel for weeks now in the storage section.  I know when I worked at Best Buy, we'd have CD's that were not due out for release in the back well b4 the release date, so we'd have them in stock, and ready to go on that day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_





I hate people.  I don't understand why people need to shit on the things that others like.  I understand expressing your opinion (i.e. "I don't like HP because______") but to leak the book, be it the real thing or not, just seems like a shitty and malicious thing to do to those who DO enjoy the books and DO enjoy surprise endings._

 
I'm not sure if this was directed at me or not.  But assuming it was, I didn't leak the book ;p  

Assuming it's about the general public, how does writing fan fiction ruin the novel for people who like suprise endings?  It's a pretty common occurance that around the time of a highly anticipated novel in a serie's release, that fan fiction pops up all over the net claiming to be the legitimate copy of the book thats comming out.  This isn't the first Harry Potter release that has had "copies" of the book claiming to be legitimate availible on the net prior to release day.

But even if the real version is released on the net, in order for it to ruin the book for you, you would have to personally seek out the novel and read it.  And at that point, if you are reading the real novel, how is the story spoiled for you, if you read it pre-release, or post?  It's still the first time your reading it.  And if it's not the real version, it can't be spoiled for you, because it's going to be different, and at that point, the fan fiction you read b4 release day, is just that, fan fiction...


----------



## evie42 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so paranoid about the book getting spoiled that I'm not going to the midnight parties, I just preordered it from amazon.  I've known people that's gone to those parties with stupid shirts with spoilers printed on them.  I think for the next few days I'm staying off of forums/internet all together!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_


I'm not sure if this was directed at me or not.  But assuming it was, I didn't leak the book ;p_

 
If I were talking to you, trust me, I would have directly quoted you. 

 Quote:

  Assuming it's about the general public, how does writing fan fiction ruin the novel for people who like suprise endings?  It's a pretty common occurance that around the time of a highly anticipated novel in a serie's release, that fan fiction pops up all over the net claiming to be the legitimate copy of the book thats comming out.  This isn't the first Harry Potter release that has had "copies" of the book claiming to be legitimate availible on the net prior to release day.  
 
I wasn't discussing fanfic.  I'm discussing the actual book if it has really and truly been leaked.  I'm not rushing around trying to confirm anything (which adequately addresses your next paragraph); I've been waiting for the last 5 years or so for an ending, and I swear to christ if someone ruins this for me, they'll have a 5'3" 115lb 4 month pregnant woman kicking their ass.  Seriously.  

 Quote:

  But even if the real version is released on the net, in order for it to ruin the book for you, you would have to personally seek out the novel and read it.  And at that point, if you are reading the real novel, how is the story spoiled for you, if you read it pre-release, or post?  It's still the first time your reading it.  And if it's not the real version, it can't be spoiled for you, because it's going to be different, and at that point, the fan fiction you read b4 release day, is just that, fan fiction...  
 
yeah, because people aren't assholes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Give me a break...You're telling me that some asshat who picks up the book in a bookstore or wal-mart or whatever might not read the last few pages and announce it to anyone who happens to been standing around them.  Maybe someone finds it online and posts it on any other website/forum that I may frequent, or someone I know finds it and is talking about it with someone else?  Puh-lease...You can't possibly tell me you haven't had someone ruin a movie for you by accident.  I don't have to actively seek it out; someone else could easily ruin this for me.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 18, 2007)

I have learned to keep the TV off and stay off the 'net when I don't want something spoiled. People will go out of their way to maliciously ruin the anticipation for others in places that you wouldn't expect it. 

Case in point, when AI was on, there was a particular poster on a Credit Forum that I go to that enjoyed posting, in the Credit Forum, the results from AI after it aired on the East Coast. They would post the results as the title of a topic knowing that people were browsing, looking for credit help, and would come across the spoiler. The mods took care of it after they did it twice, but it still sucks for people that actually like to discover endings for themselves. 

I will go psycho postal on anyone that tries to ruin this book for me.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

I kinda wonder in cases like this, how much of the "fake information" out there is actually planted by the book authors themselves.  Apparently right now there is like 5 different books floating out there right now, all with different and believeable endings lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2007)

I sincerely doubt that  the woman who has more money than the queen of England would bother taking the time to disseminate false information for profit, much less take the time away from her children to come up with other versions, or read them to silently endorse them.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I kinda wonder in cases like this, how much of the "fake information" out there is actually planted by the book authors themselves.  Apparently right now there is like 5 different books floating out there right now, all with different and believeable endings lol._

 

Just throwin' this out there, but I highly doubt JK Rowling would actively "leak" her own story to the internet.  She didn't become the richest woman in the UK by allowing everybody and their brother access to her livelihood, the one thing in this world that pulled her out of poverty, for free on the internet...Even fake made up ones.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I sincerely doubt that  the woman who has more money than the queen of England would bother taking the time to disseminate false information for profit, much less take the time away from her children to come up with other versions, or read them to silently endorse them._

 
LMAO!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I sincerely doubt that  the woman who has more money than the queen of England would bother taking the time to disseminate false information for profit, much less take the time away from her children to come up with other versions, or read them to silently endorse them._

 
Thats not necessarily true.  Directors of movies often make several movies with alternate endings in order to prevent people from knowing the actual ending to the movie in the event that things are leaked early.  

It's not necessarily for profit, but if she has more moeny than the queen of Englad, she could easily afford to pay a few authors to write believeable novels, to release on the net in the event the actual manuscript is leaked.  Better to have 5 different version to keep people guessing, than just one.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2007)

JKR has gone on record time and again speaking against leaks and spoilers. 
I highly doubt what you're suggesting is true.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_JKR has gone on record time and again speaking against leaks and spoilers. 
I highly doubt what you're suggesting is true._

 
Yeh leaks and spoilers of the REAL books.

A spoiler is NOT a spoiler, if it's not the real thing.  You can't leak a fake version of the book, it's impossible.  If the only thing being leaked was fanfiction claiming to be the real thing, i really doubt she would care, because she could just confidently say, none of the books leaked on the web are the real thing.

It's only because one of the books released is authentic, that they are going after everyone with copywrite laws and legal methods etc.  And in order to prevent people from 100% with out a doubt knowing what version is real, she has to go after everyone to keep people guessing.

So it's very possible that she takes the same precautions as movie producers do, and creates several different versions (even if she doesn't write all of them herself), to protect her intellectual property.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh leaks and spoilers of the REAL books.

A spoiler is NOT a spoiler, if it's not the real thing.  You can't leak a fake version of the book, it's impossible.  If the only thing being leaked was fanfiction claiming to be the real thing, i really doubt she would care, because she could just confidently say, none of the books leaked on the web are the real thing.

It's only because one of the books released is authentic, that they are going after everyone with copywrite laws and legal methods etc.  And in order to prevent people from 100% with out a doubt knowing what version is real, she has to go after everyone to keep people guessing.

So it's very possible that she takes the same precautions as movie producers do, and creates several different versions (even if she doesn't write all of them herself), to protect her intellectual property._

 
Keee-rist...You really just "argue" for the mere sake of "arguing", don't you.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Keee-rist...You really just "argue" for the mere sake of "arguing", don't you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not arguing.  My opinion is just as valid as yours or Shimmers.  The fact is, none of us are J.K. Rowling, so all we can do is guess.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I'm not arguing.  My opinion is just as valid as yours or Shimmers.  The fact is, none of us are J.K. Rowling, so all we can do is guess._

 
Oy...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 19, 2007)

She does make a valid point...


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2007)

*ladies (and gents) -  can we please stay on topic and not argue about spoilers and whether or not jk has leaked 4567899876543 different endings?? thanks for your cooperation.*


----------



## Shawna (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright,  just to be safe I found the internet version and spent the last two days reading it.  I really can't say for sure whether it is real or not.  Some parts seemed real like JKR, but others were poorly written and had questionalble material.  Either way,  if it is real, then I know what happened,  if not,  I can't wait to get my hands on the real thing tonight and dig in.  I am actually hoping for the internet version to be a fake so I have a brand new book to read tonight lol.  Oh yeah,  no point in trying to get me to tell you what happened.  I hate spoilers.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

i'm waiting patiently.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 20, 2007)

Isn't it like out already?

The New York times already posted the review/plot of the entire book heh.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I have my "bracelet" from Border's tonight, and I'm in the second group (boo!) to buy my book.  They wouldn't let my best friend pick mine up too, so I had to send my husband to pick it up.  Leaving work seemed kind of silly, and my husband's off for the summer (he's a teacher) so it's not like he's busy!  

So, so, so excited!


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I read the NYT review on Wednesday night, and the reviewer said he/she had puchased the book the day before from a bookstore in NYC. 

I don't understand why people would do that. I just really don't. It's people who go to movie theatres and record the movie, then sell the copies. Why? And why do people support the people who do that by buying those blackmarket copies? I guess I'm a little too straight and narrow for that. 

Anyway, I purchased my book from Amazon so it will be here tomorrow when I wake up. Our town is doing a huge Harry Potter night tonight - they are making a Diagon Alley, having a Quiddich match, making one of the bookstores into Flourish and Botts, having costume contests, showing the movie... it sounds like so much fun! I wish I had kids so I could go. LOL


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndreaLeigh* 

 
_ Our town is doing a huge Harry Potter night tonight - they are making a Diagon Alley, having a Quiddich match, making one of the bookstores into Flourish and Botts, having costume contests, showing the movie... it sounds like so much fun! I wish I had kids so I could go. LOL_

 

Psssh!  I'm 29 and my best friend is 28.  I have no kids (except the little one I'm "hosting" now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and we're going to hang out at Border's all night with all the little kids.  It's always a good time; feel no shame, and GO!!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 20, 2007)

I've read the internet version of the book. I think it's real. And I think it's great! And I can't wait to pick up my hard copy tonight!!! (I already have a copy preordered from Amazon)

I can't wait to read it again..


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 20, 2007)

P.S if anyone wants the online copy, you can find it at PirateBay bit torrent website. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I'm still buying copies of the book. I don't think that the leaked copy influenced my decision, in fact it will probably convince me to buy a boxed set for my boyfriend!(He started the series last week.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I would totally go if my DH didn't have to work tonight, but I'm not quite down for going by myself. 

Ahhhhhh why does this have to be the last one?


----------



## Raerae (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndreaLeigh* 

 
_I would totally go if my DH didn't have to work tonight, but I'm not quite down for going by myself. 

Ahhhhhh why does this have to be the last one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All good stories have to end somewhere.

As an author, I'm sure she's ready to explore other avenue's and stores after doing HP for all these years.  Considering her creativity, I'm sure we can expect another great set of memorable characters in whatever she does in the future.


----------



## geeko (Jul 21, 2007)

I have just finished reading the deathly hallows. quite a nice book.

*SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO ARE CURIOUS TO KNOW BUT DO NOT HAVE TIME TO READ THE BOOK*

*NO SPOILERS ARE TO BE POSTED HERE.*


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm from UK, and got my copy at midnight 20th/21st July.  Queued for 2 hours.  I didn't go to bed till I read it and managed to finish the book in 1hr40 mins


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 21, 2007)

was released here at midnight on the 20th (techincially 21st) i got my copy from a supermarket for £5 (around $10) i work in a department store and when i went to work there was stands of the book EVERYWHERE, anyone who waited in queue at 12 had such a waste esp at some supermarkets are open 24hrs!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2007)

I read the internet version and then bought the book last night.  They look to be the same, but I started the book again.  It is just much more enjoyable than killing my eyes trying to read off somebody's terrible photographs lol


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 21, 2007)

i picked up my copy bout an hour ago...im 29 and yes its for me lol..i slacked in the last 2 books but did happen to breeze thru 1-4


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2007)

I finished it today, now i'm listening to Jim Dale read it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2007)

Some pictures from last night...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 22, 2007)

Just finished it. Is it too spoilerish if I say it was fantastic? LOL

I am a little sad that the anticipation is over.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2007)

I KNOW!
It's like good sex. 
You WANT the orgasm, you want the climax, but then when it's over, you wish it had lasted longer.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 22, 2007)

so true. i was sad but happy you know what i mean after i got through reading it.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I KNOW!
It's like good sex. 
You WANT the orgasm, you want the climax, but then when it's over, you wish it had lasted longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!! I almost wanted to put it down part way through so it wouldn't ever be over for me.


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 22, 2007)

I didnt put it down once. I finished it yesterday and Im nearly done reading it for a second time already. One of the best books ever!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_Exactly!! I almost wanted to put it down part way through so it wouldn't ever be over for me._

 
I HAD to finish it so husband could snatch it up and read it and I could talk to someone about it!!!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I HAD to finish it so husband could snatch it up and read it and I could talk to someone about it!!!!_

 
This is totally why I buy two copies of each book. Then when we're both done, I mail one to my niece in England so she has a set of the different covers. 

But DH is a slow reader, so I still have two or three days before I can talk to someone about it!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2007)

we buy two copies plus a copy of the audio book to put on the ipods in the house. We are some serious harry potter nerds.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_we buy two copies plus a copy of the audio book to put on the ipods in the house. We are some serious harry potter nerds._

 
You are going to have to share that title!  DH and I are both 36.   No kids.  We love the series.  Most nights we fall asleep to one of the movies, as it is so relaxing.  We just preordered a box set of the books at Amazon, despite having some of them already. The box set was just too cool. Today, we are going to see 5 again.  They are all loaded on my iTunes as well.  We have definitely contribute to JK Rowling's nest egg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes we even discuss inconsistancies or "plot holes" in the movies.  As if it is a science or something ( I wanted to make a thread for this, but don't want to spoil it for anyone).

This is why we don't have kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No room in the house for anymore "kids".

Here is the box set at Amazon:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 22, 2007)

is anyone else's Cover of their copy of "deathly Hallows" Upside down? (obviously not the removable paper cover. that would make me an idiot) but the Fabric cover , mine is upside down! haha.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 22, 2007)

we need to start a thread discussing the book. and be sure that in the topic it says 'spoiler warning'. 

i am dying to discuss!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2007)

Probably best to give it another couple of days, just for the people who are still reading.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 23, 2007)

Im having a REALLY hard time getting into the 7th book. 

Its lagging. IMO, not as good as the others.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2007)

It's actually a lot better than the others once you're through it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe. Right now I'm slightly over 1/2 way done, and nothing too great has happened so far.


----------



## bebs (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Maybe. Right now I'm slightly over 1/2 way done, and nothing too great has happened so far._

 
first half.. is kinda blah.. second half is really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I got it and midnight and finished it early on saturday.. I sooo want to talk about it but nobody else in the house has finished it yet.. so I'm restarting from year one.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 23, 2007)

I just finished today! Is it strange that I'm trying not to cry right now because it's over? Now I feel like my childhood really is over!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Probably best to give it another couple of days, just for the people who are still reading._

 
If you clearly label the thread, how does it spoil it for them?  If they want to avoid the thread it's pretty easy to do so, and by now, if they wanted information on the potter book, it's all over the internet already.  It's not like Specktra is the only site discussing Harry Potter =p


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2007)

Regardless, it's called respect. 
It won't kill anyone NOT to discuss it here for a couple more days, I'm sure.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay I just finished it. I only bought it last night and was afraid to go online until today so I wouldn't see spoilers haha. I'm a tad disappointed. I know why it's so blah in the beginning, she needed to explain a lot. But the end..I so expected some of that. I read a few theories several months before the book came out and I was like "wow I bet that's going to happen" and it did. i wish i didn't expect it so much. I didn't expect all of it of course, but still. When we can post spoilers I'll elaborate more =]

all in all though, not bad! but i'm sad that it's over.


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2007)

First half- good
Second half- meh
Epilogue - Complete crap.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Regardless, it's called respect. 
It won't kill anyone NOT to discuss it here for a couple more days, I'm sure._

 
Careful Shimmer, people have died for stranger reasons.  =p


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 24, 2007)

Im Done! and ready to discuss whenever everyone else is!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_:roll:_

 
lol.. i don't know why but that made me giggle =p


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2007)

Great book... end of story! Couldn't finish it as quickly as I wanted to because I have work and was busy this past weekend but man was it worth the wait!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 25, 2007)

I havent read it yet ( dont kill me) but speaking of spoilers .. my friends went to  the midnight thing and one of the first people online to get the book turned to the back and ..literally.. started to SCREAM the ending to the crowd... he just started to scream the last few pages of the book.. needless to say. people were pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont understand why people are such assholes and need to ruin stuff. ( excuse my language)


----------



## Raerae (Jul 25, 2007)

Heh i saw this great cartoon I wish I could find and post in this thread...

It was about that movie, "You got Served!"  And there was a bunch of people standing in line for the movie.  Up on the billboard it was like, "NOW SHOWING: YOU GOT SERVED!"  And like these two guys who had just seen the movie are walking past all the people in line taking to each other.  And one of them is like, "THOSE GUYS GOT SERVED!"  And everyone in the crowd is like, "ASSHOLE! Thanks for ruining it!  Jerk!" Like they gave away the ending to the movie =p


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

We'll start a spoiler thread Friday, if that's all good and well with everyone.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 26, 2007)

yay. 
Shimmer I love your avatar haha


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

lol thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I thought it was really appropriate for my state of mind.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

yes, please! spoiler thread!
i am eager to chat.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

Tomorrow a.m. then, we go!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Tomorrow a.m. then, we go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is me, shaking my fist at you!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you finished or have you been waiting anxiously?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 26, 2007)

I've finished. I knew I had to get it read before the baby came or I'd never get to it LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

oh no! Friday's birthday! I'm sorry, I forgot! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 26, 2007)

Even Rowling has been talking openly about the Potter Book since early this morning Shimmer =p  Let us start a day early =p  If it's been long enough for the Author, is should be long enough for us =p  She was on the Today show on NBC this morning talking about the plot of the final book hehe.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just finished it last night, can't wait to see the discussion!


----------



## redambition (Jul 29, 2007)

i was a bit late in buying it.... but i read it the same arfternoon i bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could not put it down apart from quick trips for another glass of water, food or similar.

I got the third-last copy at the bookstore i got it from. a lot of other places were already sold out, so i had to pay more to get it from a book shop rather than a dept. store.

they were having a sale on the rest of the HP books, so i picked up most of the ones im missing (and had been borrowing from my aunt) in the grown-up black cover PB editions. they look awesome! i forgot to get order of the phoenix though *slaps forehead*. once i get that one my set is complete.


----------

